# [SOLVED] Setup cannot access this disk



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi, I got this laptop from my grandpa because it won't start up it says operating system not found.

I'm trying to just install windows xp again by booting from the disc, but when I get to the list of existing partitions it says

"8057 mb disk 0 at Id 0 on Bus 0 on atapi

(setup cannot access this disk)"

I'll try to upload a photo but when I do anything from here it pretty much always results in a blue screen of death. Any help is appreciated

On delete partition it says this partition contains temporary setup files that are required to complete the installation

And when I hit enter... The damn blue screen >.<


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

It sounds like the HDD has failed. But You can download the ISO image for Kill Disk and burn the Image to CD using* IMGBurn* in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run a low level format on the Drive. Then boot off of the XP CD and install Windows.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

do not run kill disk at this stage

this 8057 mb disk 0 at Id 0 on Bus 0 on atapi looks like a recovery partition which you are not supposed to direct access

what brand of laptop

is the disk you are using one that came with the laptop or a full disk version


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

The brand on the cover says empower model NO. AN5
And I guarantee the old man bought it and didn't touch any hardware.

I've never worked with craptops before

Sorry "enpower"*

Ok I've been lookin at stuff, found the hard drive,
WD400UE 
WD Scorpio

Enhanced IDE hard drive 40 GB


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

run the wd dos diagnostic on the hard drive

WD Support / Downloads / WD Scorpio & AV-25 / WD Scorpio Blue (EIDE)

burn as a iso then boot from the disk

i have not located a manual for it yet


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

Alright, my results were

"PLEASE CONTACT TECHNICAL SUPPORT AND REPORT THE FOLLOWING ERROR...

DLGDIAG 5.04f - Data Lifeguard Diagnostics
COMMAND ERROR

ERROR/STATUS CODE: 0132"

Any suggestions or ideas what this may mean?


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

After I push any key to continue, it says 

"Cannot load the file A:\COMMAND.COM
Insert correct disk and Strike any key"

Did I screw it up lol?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

download

WD Support / Downloads / WD Scorpio & AV-25 / WD Scorpio Blue (EIDE)

Diag504fCD.iso

burn to disk as a iso with imgburn you can also try it on a usb stick

then boot from the disk

The Official ImgBurn Website


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

I did download that exact file, I used nero 8 to copy it to a cd, then a dvd and got the same results, ill try using imgburn though


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

burning as a img file is the key or when burnt as a normal file it will not see it to boot from

which is what the ERROR/STATUS CODE: 0132 seems to be indicating


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

I did do it as an image file on nero.

I just did it on imgburn.

If it has to be on a blank DVD I need to get better blank dvd's tomorrow, mine are crap and never work. I just tried it on a CD and got the same results I got when using Nero.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

is the bios set to boot from cd


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

Well, I did what I could, I'm getting it to boot from the cd by setting the primary master to cd-rom

in the boot section it has

cd-rom drive
Removable devices
hard drive

and on the right on the side it says

"<Shift + 1> enables or disables the device."

along with others like how to move them up and down on the list, but none of these change things. The only ways I've been getting it to go to disc is by changing the primary master

When it's on auto or user, it seems like no matter what I push I can't get it to start from disc. Sorry for my noobness, I'm not used to working with any bios other than the one on my desktop

When it doesn't boot from disk it says Operating system not found.

It boots the xp setup cd no problem it just says setup cannot access this drive.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

in the boot order highlight the cd and press enter you should then be able to move it up to number 1


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

I can push - or + to move it around and it is at the top but it still doesn't boot to disc unless I set my cd Rom as primary


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

Any idea what's going on and any suggestions on how to just get a new OS on it to get it up and running?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

you want the cd at primary

then put in the diagnostic disk and reboot

then the diagnostic screen should come up


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

It doesn't I'm guessing my disc burning didn't go right, is a cd no different than a DVD for burning image files? Than again my CDs aren't too reliable either, just used the last one I could find. I'll get some more discs in the morning but yea, does it matter if cd or DVD, and are u expecting any results in particular from this diagnostic?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

just trying to check if the hard drive has had it and needs replacing

does not matter what disk


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

K thx that's what I initially thought, I know it's common but it would be a first time for me having a hard drive crash, so I didn't know the symptoms, I'll try getting this diagnostic to work and keep ya posted


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

if it does not pick up the hard drive and run time to replace it


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

I got new discs and I used imgburn, when I boot from disc, it says 

"Starting Caldera DR-DOS..."

and then it loads the same error after... like 15 minutes lol

Right now I'm trying to find another bootable program to test, seems like my burning isn't going right, we'll see. Any suggestions?

Ok, so I just made a windows 7 disc and it booted no problem but windows 7 basically gave me the same error as windows xp (like I expected)

I tried my fifth copy of the Diag504fCD and continued to get the same results (burning at different speeds, back and forth between cd and dvd hoping one might work better than the other) When it says its loading caldera (or whatever) I do hear what sounds like the hard drive clicking. It's looking to me like the Diag504fCD is trying to run but it just gives me an error, maybe because the hard drive has crashed. I think I'm going to go get a new hard drive. Any websites that top newegg these days?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

it sounds like drive has gone when you hear it clicking

do a google search for prices with the flooding in thailand prices have skyrocketed


----------



## Twiztid_Ninja (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

Sweet, thanks for your help, I would consider this problem solved. I was already searching for drives and did notice the prices were ridiculously higher than they were when I was looking like 6 months ago. I hope its a short problem, thankfully I got my desktop, iphone, and hopefully this $250 acer notebook from costco, I can wait for the hard drive prices to go down lol 80 bucks for an internal 40 gb hard drive, thats a joke >.<


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Setup cannot access this disk*

expect to wait a few months before they come down again


----------

